# Stabilizer Bar (I Think)



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

This is on a 2003 Hyundai XG350


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you are talking about the thing in the center of the picture, it looks more like your shock/strut than a stabilizer bar.

After looking closer it can't be the strut.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

lemley98 said:


> I think this is the Stabilizer Bat Bolt. My Question is ,is there suppose to be a gap between the rubber and where the bar bolts? Does this look normal?


Stabilizer link, if there is load on the link it should be tight in other words if it is on the ground


----------



## motoriderx7x (Oct 16, 2014)

Some of the steering stabilizers on vehicles have a wedge shaped shank on them so when you tighten it pushes it wedges it in the bolt hole. The picture is too close though try backing it out. The rubber on that one is simply to reduce road vibration felt in the steering it doesn't have to be tight against the link since a Hyundai uses a ball and socket type stabilizer end. If it's tight and doesn't make noise when you move it with your hand it should be fine. Is their something wrong with your steering that has you looking at this?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

lemley98 said:


> I think this is the Stabilizer Bat Bolt. My Question is ,is there suppose to be a gap between the rubber and where the bar bolts? Does this look normal?


thats normal


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Normal. There should be a recess in the stud for back up wrench connection when undoing the bolt. Hence the gap.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok Thanks Guys, The reason i was concerned was the car steering wheel shakes and tires wearing badley on the inside. I just put new tires on and gonna get front end alignment ,just wanted to make sure this looked ok.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Sway bar end link. Normal gap. Still doesn't mean they come off with that wrench though. Little SOBs always get hammered out but they are usually already broken.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You have more problems with your front end than the sway bar link pin in your pic. That in its self won't make a front end shake. Take it some where and have your front end checked.:vs_cool:


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yea you're right just found i have a bad bearing on passenger side. Any suggestings on how to change that. Hyundai XG350


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You need a press or a hub master kit that will press it off and on. If it is real bad, you may need a hub as the inner race may have turned and ruined the hub. If you don't know how to do this, have it done by a pro. It takes 1.6 hrs by the labor guide:vs_cool:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

1. Stabilizer bar link stud is very easy to remove. Not to be confused with ball joints or steering end link stud. THOSE normally have to be hammered on, not the stud, but knuckle itself. SL stud either has a hex, or 2 slots for backup wrench, or hex in the stud center, to hold it steady when nut is undone. Then it simply pops out of the bar.
OP, what you want to do is to buy bearing. Remove hub. Take hub to a tire shop and have them press out/press in. By far fastest solution. 
Hubs are rather inexpensive, so swapping entire hub is good option. 
Problem you WILL have is driveaxle center shaft nut. Those are VERY hard to remove without powerful impact wrench. So you either have one, or rent one from say Home D, or drive to same shop, have guy untorque nut for you to the point you can hand handle it with cheat bar and socket, drive back home, remove hub, take it to shop, drive back, install, hand torque, drive back to shop, have them torque nut for you. Please, *spare me lamenting* that it is not secure to do. That nut is bearing no structural load, it only holds axle in place, and hand torqued, it will do for short trip. 
Hence, all this goes to how well you are equipped with the *real* tools. 
Any parts store will rent you Front End Socket Kit, as those nuts are rather large. I collected over time several of them, but O"reiilly does not charge for rental, FYI.
A;so, if BOTH of your tires are chewed on the inside, your camber is out of whack.


----------

